# Intel Core i7 3770 or Intel Core i7 3770K?



## riders4siam (Jan 24, 2013)

I was hoping if someone could answer my simple question regarding the duo, Core i7 3770 and Core i7 3770K. Also, i was planning to upgrade my MB (Asus P8Z77-V PRO) with one of this CPU and used my old Saphire ATI 6850HD 1GB DDR5 graphic. Gonna be using OCZ 750w PSU (recently purchased) with my old HDDs. Main objective is to use it with Pinnacle Studio 15HD to handle AVI files with DV encoded and may be some HD recorded files. Also, advice a good and reliable SSD drive. Any usefull advice is highly appreciated. THanks in advance though too many questions in one thread.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jan 24, 2013)

i7 3770k is a k processor it is the overclocking one and other is not so get the k one so you could unlock some multipliers and tweak some voltage and your good to go.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 24, 2013)

If you are not planning for OC, chose a lower priced board and Core i7 3770. Save the money for more RAM and better graphics card later down the line 

Have a look at AMD FX-8350 too if you dont mind AMD


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2013)

I would say to stick with the core i7 3770K and the mobo you have chosen and once you start OCing ( and you should do ) it will benefit your works greatly.


----------



## riders4siam (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone. So, the K series is for OC benefit right? I'm planning to use it at Stock speed. Hmm, OC seems like interesting. If, by chance i would like to OC it, will the above board be good? Which cooler to use? Kindly list me a good CPU Cooler, PSU, MB and RAM as well for OC'ng(list should be available around Nehru Place and provide store name), i'll look into it.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

You might not need OCing right now. But you must OC when you need. 
Yes, that board is a good one. Your PSU is fine too. No need to change it. 
Get 2*8GB GSkill RipJaws 1600MHz RAM. Should cost you around 6k. 
Your stock cooler is sufficient for running your CPU at stock speed. Even a bit OCing is good enough for it. For better results get a CPU cooler like CM Hyper 212 EVO. But that's when you plan to OC.


----------



## Myth (Jan 25, 2013)

The proc and the mobo is a very good combo. 
Check reviews for gskills ripjaws vs kingston hyperX. A review by TDF member _sumonpathak_ for the Hyperx looked good.
i7s run warm easily (Ivy even more so) and the stock cooler is of no help. If you think about OCing, consider the CM Hyper 212 Evo @ 2.2k as a minimum requirement.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 25, 2013)

Exactly. The stock cooler of Intel is horrible and sometimes not good capable of providing proper cooling at stock speed, especially Processors with Hyper Threading (HT) enabled at full CPU load. If you're going for i7 3770K then I suggest you to get a decent CPU cooler like Hyper 212 Evo as suggested by Myth even when you are not overclocking.


----------



## riders4siam (Jan 25, 2013)

i am so pleased and convinced reading all of your advices. well for OC'ng i'm confirm, for stock speed with 3770, what MOBO do you suggest? And 'bout the SSD drives,  guess no one mentioned it.


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2013)

^^ always invest on a qulaity mobo if you can .. it's not like for stock mobo one mobo and for OCing another .. if you buy a good mobo it will server you very well for stock and OC both purposes and 8Z77-V PRO is a good choice.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2013)

riders4siam said:


> i am so pleased and convinced reading all of your advices. well for OC'ng i'm confirm, for stock speed with 3770, what MOBO do you suggest? And 'bout the SSD drives,  guess no one mentioned it.



What is your budget for the motherboard?
Regardless of what you chosse between 3770 and 3770k you are going to need a cooler, preferably Hyper 212 evo which will cost 2.1K.


----------



## lakeport (Jan 26, 2013)

The cooler depends on what kind of overclocking you plan to do.
For extreme overclocks like 45.-4.7 GHz you could try Corsair Hydro series liquid coolers.

About the SSD,
OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (VTX3-25SAT3-120G) - OCZ: Flipkart.com should be good if you can spend that much. Look around the Flipkart's SSDs page for more options.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2013)

lakeport said:


> The cooler depends on what kind of overclocking you plan to do.
> For extreme overclocks like 45.-4.7 GHz you could try Corsair Hydro series liquid coolers.
> 
> About the SSD,
> OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (VTX3-25SAT3-120G) - OCZ: Flipkart.com should be good if you can spend that much. Look around the Flipkart's SSDs page for more options.



Vertex3 is outdated, and buying that at this point of time makes very little sense. M4 should be better choice.
But not from flipkart. These are really overpriced there.


----------

